# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Bahçeli Ekonomide Çizilen Tablo Gerçekle Hiç Alakası Yok

## ceydaaa

dada.jpgMHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli, partisinin TBMM Grup Toplantısı'nda gündeme ilişkin değerlendirmelerde bulunarak, ekonomide sorunların devam ettiğini, geçen yıl açılan şirket sayısının bir önceki yıla oranla yüzde 27,3 azaldığını söyledi.

Sanayici, iş adamı ve esnafın borç tuzağında kıvrandığını savunan Bahçeli, iç ve dış borcun yükseldiğini, 2002 yılına göre kredi kartı borçlarının 17,3, tüketici kredilerinin 89,6 kat arttığını belirtti. 

İşsizlik oranının yüzde 10,6'ya, işsiz sayısının ise 2 milyon 890 bin kişiye çıktığını ifade ederek, gerçek işsizlik oranının daha yüksek olduğunu iddia eden Bahçeli, ''AKP hükümetinin ekonomideki toz pembe hayal tablosu, yalan dolu iddiaları gerçeklerle bağdaşmamakta, gerçeklere sığmamaktadır. Türk milleti kan ağlarken AKP hanedanlığı şahsi ve siyasi ikbal ve çıkar peşinde koşmakta, gününü gün etmektedir'' dedi. AA

haberfedai.com

----------

